# Lower abdominal pain, what could it be??



## credamdóchasgra

OK, first of all, pardon the TMI if this grosses anyone out. I know I should ask a doctor, but just wanted to throw the question out to a lot of women to find out if this is within the range of normal, or what could be going on??

I did make an appointment for a pelvic exam, but it's not for another 3 weeks, so I have to wait and wonder till then.

Here are my facts:

1. I've been having a dull pain in my lower abdomen. It feels kind of like menstrual cramps, but the timing isn't right because my last period was only 2.5 weeks ago and I usually don't get cramps until RIGHT before.

2. It also feels a little like GI distress, like gas or need to make a BM, though I haven't had trouble with that lately.

3. I have been eating a lot more junk/processed food in the past few days and not enough fruits and veggies...maybe diet related?

4. Last month in the week or so before my period, my lower abdomen did hurt during sex, but I just figured it was tender due to PMS.

5. 3 days ago my husband and I had unprotected sex..but could I have symptoms of pregnancy as early as 3 days in???

The one thing that kept coming up when I googled was endometriosis, so that is a worry in my mind...

Several years ago, I did have a bizarre situation where I didn't menstruate for about 6 months. I was overseas at the time, and when I got back home I went to the gynecologist and she told me it was nothing to worry about.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced something like this and it is normal, or if it sounds like a red flag to anyone. I wish I could've gotten a gyno appointment sooner, but I couldn't. 

Please share any wisdom you may have! Thank you!


----------



## christine30

I had somewhat similiar to this before.
When i had intercourse i would get servere abdominal pains on my left lower side. still does rarely. I did speak to my gyn and she stated my pap smear came back abnormal.. that i had a mild severe case of pre-cancerous cell. and had to do a lil procedure, before that she referred me to another doctor to check my pelvics.. in which thank god, nothing was wrong. after i did my procedure, of scraping the cells out, the pain went away. make an appt to see your doctor.. there are many other reasons for these pains. if u check on web md u will see those causes.. but dont prolong, go and get yourself check.


----------



## RJHT

It could also be a cyst on your ovaries they will be painful during sex...a lot of times they will disappear and reappear later. Sometimes they have to be removed. They other thing it could be is called a tubular pregnancy...happens sometimes even if you are the pill. You didn't mention any bleeding so I would rule that out.

If you are having severe problems I would call the doctors office and get in right away. If they can't fit you in then get another doctor to see you. Better safe than sorry but many things can happen in the 3 weeks of waiting.


----------



## credamdóchasgra

very little chance of tubular pregnancy.

higher chance of cyst. 

i've called about 6 gyno offices, no one can get me in before dec. 13.


----------



## justonelife

I've had cysts and the timing would be about right. Mine seem to get worse and the most noticeable in the middle of my cycle. They can be painful during sex. For me though, they aren't like cramps. It's a slightly sharper pain, usually to one side or the other in the very low abdomen.

Best you can do is see your gyno. I know it's hard to wait that long though.


----------



## RJHT

Well if the pain becomes worse or very severe go to the ER! Family Practice doctors also can see you for problems and run lab work if necessary. My Aunt has never used an GYN always the family practice doctor for all her examines.


----------



## credamdóchasgra

Thank you for the feedback! I just went for a run and it actually feels better...?
Also, sorry for tmi, but felt better after a little, um, gas release.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976

well. let me share my problems and thoughts (this is going to push the TMI button I just know it! )

I am currently undiagnosed with anything because the cost of just the office visit at the gyno, is $30 less than a weeks paycheck.

here's what I get:

I have random sharp pains shoot through my left ovarie whenever it feels like it. When this happens, I also swell up like a balloon and look about 7 months pregnant. I have had and have had treated a rather large cyst on my uterus.

I also have times where sex causes me more pain than I can compensate with pleasure and its horrible pain, and usually, position/depth related.

I have endo, I'm almost 100% sure of it. when I get my period I cannot get up at all. If I do, I get dizzy, pass out, and will puke because I can't function even slightly in that amount of pain, its too much for my body to handle. I can feel the whatever they're called that form outside the uterus trying to fall out and its this god aweful ripping pain that I describe as the feeling of being sawed open with a plastic spoon (yes, spoon) and knife.

about two weeks before my period my left ovary (which I assume is the polycystic one) Swells up, gets hard, and hurts. Often times sudden pressure like leaning on something, will cause a sharp shooting pain through my whole lower body. I also get the pleasantry of feeling cysts pop, and ooze...its gross. This is also around the time it hurts me to wear pants. I can also feel the tilt in my uterus, and that is incredibly even more unpleasant.

It sounds like you may have a cyst. the one I actually went to the doctor for, got so bad I could not walk, sit, lay, stand, I couldn't do anything I just felt heavy, in pain, and swollen. its a really weird feeling, its different from my endo pains, and somewhat similar to what you feel, although, everyone describes everything differently, and i tend to go over board on specific details. I've had these problems since I was 14 and started my period, and my mom also had them up until her hystorectomy (ha, sp?)

if its something you can live with, I wouldn't rush yet. Seems like its probably a cyst, which is really not that HUGE of an ordeal. By the time the found mine it had started to burst anyways, and they just gave me some meds and sent me home. (over a grand later) They'll probably do the exam, want an ultra sound, and then do consultation and go from there.

it's not techincally "normal" but its rather common.


----------



## lime

It could also be a tipped uterus--if your uterus is tilted backwards into your body instead of forwards over your bladder. Sometimes this can compress your large intestine in certain positions and cause a weird, delocalized discomfort in the lower abdomen.


----------



## credamdóchasgra

For some strange reason, in the past 2 days it has stopped hurting.
Didn't do anything different---kept my workouts, ate good food...had sex and it didn't hurt.
Needless to say I'm glad for that, and will find out more when I go to the doc!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glam89

Hi, i have been looking to see if anyone was going through the same thing and you just so happen to have all my same pains. I have been having these pains on and off for awhile. I have been reading about the pains and bladder cancer came up. im not saying that could be it but just look into in.


----------



## Chelle D

It would have been nice if OP would have come back & said if it was "no problems" or not. ( I know, it is her decision wether to share or not if it was a problem.)

I had some pelvic inflamatory, that caused some pain with intercourse... especially deep intercourse, but I haven't had that problem in years.


----------



## that_girl

Gluten intolerance
Ovarian tumor
Endometriosis

These are all things I have wrong with me. Surgery in 4 days  But I cut gluten out over a month ago and have been pain free since!


----------

